# Euthanasia and disposal - advice from WHW



## Cuffey (10 November 2010)

WHW have issued guidelines for you to plan ahead 'Just in Case' 
To have these things thought through and prepared for when you are not stressed and in a panic or
Something may happen while you are away, do your family/yard owners know your wishes

Please read:
http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/information/just_in_case


----------



## Maesfen (10 November 2010)

Why not ask TFC if this can be made a sticky in all forums?


----------



## chestnut cob (10 November 2010)

Cuffey, thank you for posting this.  I've had a read through and it is all really useful stuff.


----------



## Amymay (10 November 2010)

Very, very useful.


----------



## ThePony (10 November 2010)

Useful info, thank you.  Horrible decisions like this often come with little or no warning so is great to have a bit of a plan for when the inevitable happens.


----------



## nativetyponies (10 November 2010)

yes..TFC should sticky this


----------



## Faithkat (10 November 2010)

Very wise to be prepared.  I once had to have a horse PTS instantly following a field injury which didn't, at first, appear to be anything serious.  The vet's totally unexpected recommendation that she be PTS there and then came like a hammer blow.  Thank goodness I was around, it would have been awful for the YO.  WHW's comment about young horses etc is so true too, mine was exactly two and a half and you don't ever consider having to have them PTS at that age.


----------



## roanwitch (17 November 2010)

Faithkat said:



			Very wise to be prepared.  I once had to have a horse PTS instantly following a field injury which didn't, at first, appear to be anything serious.  The vet's totally unexpected recommendation that she be PTS there and then came like a hammer blow.  Thank goodness I was around, it would have been awful for the YO.  WHW's comment about young horses etc is so true too, mine was exactly two and a half and you don't ever consider having to have them PTS at that age.
		
Click to expand...

The exact same thing happened to me too, I hate to think what would have happened if I hadn't been there, tough decision for someone else to make.


----------



## LittleWildOne (9 April 2011)

This is very good advice which every horse owner should take on board.
Please, download the form "Owner's Plan" and fill it in.
I lost my 5 year old pony mare last weekend. She contracted Acute Grass Sickness on Friday. She delivered her foal early at 305 days pregnant, he was born live but died soon afterwards. Between my own vet, and the "Dick" vet equine hospital, they made an agreed diagnosis of GS after various symptoms were seen and tests carried out. She was PTS on Saturday afternoon. If I had a plan in place, such as the one above, I would have arranged to have my mare cremated. I couldn't afford both there and then so had my foal cremated on his own. I used "The Pet Crematorium". They could have arranged for my mare and foal to be cremated together but that would have cost more than I could afford. They do have a pre-payment plan which allows you to pay what you can monthly, until you need their services. I have now started this pre-payment plan, in advance, for my next pony when I get one. Think of it as like those Funeral Plans you get for people. Pay part or all of the costs in advance, so you don't have to worry about how to afford it when you least expect it.


----------



## rachel12 (15 May 2011)

I have set up a Grass Sickness group in memory of my horse Magners.
Please add yourself and friends to spread awareness. Feel free to add pictures to wall in memory of horses affected by this horrible disease: 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_190680500978828




LittleWildOne said:



			This is very good advice which every horse owner should take on board.
Please, download the form "Owner's Plan" and fill it in.
I lost my 5 year old pony mare last weekend. She contracted Acute Grass Sickness on Friday. She delivered her foal early at 305 days pregnant, he was born live but died soon afterwards. Between my own vet, and the "Dick" vet equine hospital, they made an agreed diagnosis of GS after various symptoms were seen and tests carried out. She was PTS on Saturday afternoon. If I had a plan in place, such as the one above, I would have arranged to have my mare cremated. I couldn't afford both there and then so had my foal cremated on his own. I used "The Pet Crematorium". They could have arranged for my mare and foal to be cremated together but that would have cost more than I could afford. They do have a pre-payment plan which allows you to pay what you can monthly, until you need their services. I have now started this pre-payment plan, in advance, for my next pony when I get one. Think of it as like those Funeral Plans you get for people. Pay part or all of the costs in advance, so you don't have to worry about how to afford it when you least expect it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2011)

I have gone through this twice once with my 25 year old once with my pony only had  a week when she colicked  and then did so 5 weeks later had to pts, turns out all horses have a hole in their gut and hers was to big and intestines went through again and cortirized.

 I would always do injection

 the hardest thing the first time is when they said what u want on casket.

 so i would say plan how u want to do it,  
 what company you would use
 what pacage you want individual etc

 then what u want on casket u cant think of these when u grieve


----------



## ownedbymonty (15 July 2011)

Thanks for handling a distressing subject so well. I wonder if anyone knows where I can get 'large' ash urns..? I have found dog ones but not ones for horses. Thanks


----------



## Naryafluffy (15 July 2011)

ownedbymonty said:



			Thanks for handling a distressing subject so well. I wonder if anyone knows where I can get 'large' ash urns..? I have found dog ones but not ones for horses. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

The Pet Crematorium have 'Caskets' for horses rather than Urns:  http://www.pet-crematorium.co.uk/site/pages/memorials-and-caskets/our-range-of-caskets/aintree.php


----------



## ownedbymonty (15 July 2011)

thanks...will have a look


----------



## ExpressPrincess (1 August 2011)

My beautiful mare was tragically PTS this morning due to a broken leg in the field. I have just read these articles and have found huge comfort that everything said "made sense" it also helped as everything went as the vet explained it would but knowing the sort of costs to expect next is reassuring. I wish i had made a plan earlier so YO could have started to put things in place and call the  right people when she found her as in an emergency every second counts and i could not even speak to make the calls i needed to! But you always think it will never happen to me!


----------



## Pink_Lady (1 August 2011)

Hingefarm - am really sorry to hear of the tragic accident and loss of your horse


----------



## aniford (25 August 2011)

These are useful and in some ways comforting leaflets. Thank you for posting the links. Ani


----------



## scrunchie (20 September 2011)

I've just read the leaflets and think they are very good.

However, I have been present for two euthanasias (on two seperate occasions) on a working yard. One was elderly and could no longer stand up, the other was in his prime but had had a nasty case of laminitis where all 4 feet were infected and the vet could do no more for him.

The younger one had the gun and there was little blood. 

The older one had the injection and the amount of blood and mess was unbelievable. I'm guessing that as the internal organs stopped working, the blood had nowhere to go except out. It may have had something to do with his age too. I've been told that blood vessels get weaker as we get older.

So don't always assume that the injection is the cleaner of the two.


----------



## scotsgirl (22 September 2011)

I also found the leaflet very informative.  My old pony was PTS yesterday due to chronic arthritis. I had given her a last summer out with her friend and although it is such a hard decision to make, I had to be a responsible owner and put her to sleep as I didn't want to put her through another winter. When it came to it I arranged for my vet, the pet crematorium and transport for my other mare who was being moved to new quarters.  Once everyone was gathered I brought the two mares off the field and put them in the barn together. I had my old pony sedated so she was unaware of her friend leaving her side forever.  Then I left her in the care of the vet having said my goodbyes as she was still sedated and on her feet.   God, that was awful, distressing and guilt ridden, but necessary.    I will admit I couldn't stay while she was finally given the injection, but the folks from the pet crematorium were fantastic, couldn't recommend them highly enough, very understanding and sympathetic.   And my vet was just wonderful, even giving me a call a few hours later to tell me that my old girl's passing had been very peaceful and quiet.   My other mare has settled into her new home well and I know that as she is 24 next year I will be facing this situation again in the not too distant future, but at least I will as prepared as I can be.


----------



## rucky (7 December 2011)

Indeed,although I would say that early preparations may not really cover the actual event if it happens at least you did your part! It's hard but it's part of life as we will all be going there!


----------



## Rowreach (18 January 2012)

As a yard owner I always ask owners for their preferences should the worst thing happen, and I always get their permission to act as per veterinary advice should I be unable to contact the owner in an emergency.  The last thing I would ever want for a horse is for it to be suffering needlessly.  Owners are a bit surprised that I include this info in the livery agreement, but once they've thought about it they say they feel much happier knowing that they have thought it through in advance.


----------



## Sophie - L (6 February 2012)

Just posted a thread on the "all about dogs" section.
Had my dog PTS last monday and requested private cremation and her ashes returned to me.  Due to an "error" by the vet nurse they cremated her with the other animals and disposed of her ashes on landfill site.  They then hid this from me for 2 days until the day i was supposed to pick up her ashes! Absolutely heartbroken she's ended up this way.  I know it's not her but she'd been with me for 10 years and for a rottie this is old - she'd been so loyal and loving i wanted to show her the respect she deserved but this has been taken away from me.  Their response to my distress was an offer of £55 - the cost of the euthanasia! Insult - i don't want money.
I've made a formal complaint and it's a very long story so i won't go into it again but if there are any helpful suggestions as to how i can progress this please see the thread.


----------



## Iluvxcountry (12 March 2012)

Handy, thanks very much!


----------

